# Cabin Fever 2009



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

A well attended event with many engaging activities and offering throughout. One of the most inviting aspects is the Saturday evening buffet at the York Industrial Historical Society for all vendors and exhibits (us!)
A wonder spread of food and interesting exhibits of industrial history of the York PA area; so what is this item:









The representation of industrial productivity ranged from car manufacturers to cigar makers. This particular brand of car had a tie in with a interesting company name:











The event was another opportunity for the Aikenback Central to enjoy our steam hobby:












So, why is the person smiling?












Well, Dick Abbott effort along with DMK made many at the meet (and throughout the steam world ) very, very happy with an EXCELLENT ACCUCRAFT product.











No, not the GS4 (that does run at the level of the Hudson) but this fine offering (under the watchful eyes of Dick and DMK)











Well, Ryan and Mike ponder about a particular aspect of the day's ongoing......lets see inside track or outside track and what about those who are new to switches.











While others gather together for a narrow gauge discussion:











Interesting aspects of the show is the variety that is offered for those who enjoy mechanical operations: 






































More tomorrow.....


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Charles,
Looks like a very interesting and varied show.
If it wasn't so very far away, I might even try to get to it one day.
Looking forward to more reports.
All the best,
David Leech,
Delta, Canada


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

what about those who are new to switches.

You mean that there are people other then me that throw switches wrong??







Those are some good pictures, looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve - after getting the official story straight, the word is we can neither confirm nor deny anything to do with switches.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat pix Charles, some very well made items there.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Cabin Fever is an event that one can relax and enjoy, as per this fine gentleman: Bob, Harry and Paul:









This is definitely a family affair, particularly for the Redeker Family:










Generations of interested hobbyists were able to share their passion:










Speaking in terms of generations, the representation of the live steam hobby and the engines were on the rails at this meet:










Nick, Murray and Rob enjoyed Mikes small track with a variety of engines. The simplicity speaks volumes as one watches the numerous successful runs:










Speaking of amazing special effects of being able to see the fire of a steam locomotive; several- Stan, Ryan and Justin were coal firing:


















Some excellent narrow gauge machinery were on display such as Larry Green's highly modified engine:









A shay outfitted for its daily routine









Along with the very successful CP Hudson Accucraft's 0-6-0 was impressive:









Another of your MLS family is Pete with his Ft. Wilderness:









Lynn continued the parade of Narrow Gauge Accucraft:









Keeping in line with MLS and Accucraft there were: Pete and AC-12










also here on MLS at the meet: John and his Aster Allegheny 










Another representation of an MLS member was there via the beast of the west AC-11 GW










Not only are the modification by Gordon able to give the engine great torque, power but also speed pulling a string of 30 mix freight & caboose:










The hertiage of Gordon Watson was also present with the 3 retrofitted GS4 by Ryan and Jeff:









A creative moment by Paul.....camelback:










More later...


----------



## Rob Meadows (Jan 6, 2008)

Charles,
Thanks for the great pictures. Is the camera lense you are using, deceiving us as to the size of the portable track, or is it really that big?
Do you happen to have any specs such as the length? Pretty amazing!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles: Thanks for the great pics. Looks like there was a lot of great locos there. Later RJD


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob
Our track is 44' in length (then add the yard16 feet)x 30 feet wide:










Mike Moore is larger I think about 60 feet long then add the turntable:












Overall setup of all three tracks 











RJD
Enjoy the other to come along with a video.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

A video recap of the event:


The coverage time was divided with one day shooting photos and the other video. Too difficult to cover three tracks with two formats of visual recording for the steam-up.


----------



## danielstroka (Jan 10, 2008)

Charles,

Thanks for posting the pics. Cabin fever was great, seems the event is getting larger every year for G1 live steam. 

Dick Abbott and DMK have a lot to smile about. The 4 Hudson's that I saw run Saturday were all stellar performers. Dave let me run his custom built CP coaches which looked and ran good, but the Hudson was hardly working. Looking for something a bit more challenging we hooked up 25 Accucraft reefers and a brass caboose that George's CP Hudson pulled easily. 

As for the modified Accucraft Daylight; it walked away with 36 reefers, a brass caboose and ran for 45 minutes also with little effort until I shut it down. Looking forward to testing out its true capabilities at Jim's this spring.

Dan


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

_Gee - I don't look very happy!_ 

Nice pics, as always, with appropriate captions! 

I parked my not-live-steam EBT #15 in Charles' yard for a bit of show-and-tell. Justin moved his coal-fired K-27 alongside to verify that #15 is actually larger and much taller. Those 48" drivers are tall and elegant.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete
Probably due to lack of a controller....


----------



## Alan Wright (Jan 9, 2008)

Charles and Ryan, 
Thank you for posting the pictures and video. We had contemplated attending this year but will next year. We are very pleased that Dick Abbott and DMK were able to attend and see the Royal Hudsons running so successfully after all the work they put into the project. Well done both and we look forward to the next project. Did you get any video of any of the Royal Hudsons running?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan
I would summarize that with the positive reviews of the CP Hudson there will be an increased demand for a beautiful rake behind a high performance engine.

I look forward to seeing the engine and your cars in combination about the track during this steaming season.

DMK's cars were able to endure on our track as well as having a very smooth ride on Mike Moore's track.


----------

